# Asus strix G733ZW 12900H Throttling During games.



## Gerryowen (Jul 3, 2022)

Please Help if there is anyway i notice drops consistently.

 FIVR -https://gyazo.com/44c1ff30c40878e4bf42c553c2cd3a79
TPL - https://gyazo.com/c905757a579b94bc28add8070e6b70f8

ARMOURY CRATE SETTINGS - https://gyazo.com/72b6e4f37253273b247e1a9a24c047e9
https://gyazo.com/350ec5127aac8e5c441e30780db803dd

logs attacthed

 constant micro stuttering
 what is the problem ??

thank you


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 3, 2022)

Log looks fine, your stutters might be software induced

PSA: New Armoury Crate update may cause stuttering in games : AsusROGZephyrusDuo15 (reddit.com)


----------



## Gerryowen (Jul 3, 2022)

thankyou 

its not just stuttering textures are not loading also.

gpu doesn't go over 75 degrees and rarely goes over 70 degrees.

do you recommend uninstalling it?

thank you for your help.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2022)

The first problem I see in the log file is constant PL1 power limit throttling right at 35W.

When I look at the Turbo Power Limits pic that you posted I notice right away that the manufacturer has set the MMIO PL1 power limit to 35W. I am guessing that is the root cause of your throttling problem. To the right of that value, check the MMIO Lock box. That is designed to disabled the MMIO power limit. Intel CPUs do not require two separate sets of power limits. Once the MMIO power limits are disabled, the MSR power limits will be in control of your CPU.

Run another log file after you do this. Some throttling laptops are like a game of whack a mole. Fix one throttling problem and a new problem might pop up elsewhere. 

Sadly for the 12900H series, Intel has disabled CPU voltage control and quite a few other things in the FIVR window. You have to pay a lot extra for a 12900HK to get those important features. Hopefully the power limit fix helps the cause because most other things are locked down or unavailable.


----------



## Gerryowen (Jul 4, 2022)

i did it and soooo much better what do you recommend putting the pl1 and pl2 limits too? at the moment they are..









						Gyazo
					






					gyazo.com
				





log files of 5 minutes cinebench


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2022)

Gerryowen said:


> soooo much better


That is good to hear. The MMIO PL1 35W limit was killing performance. Using ThrottleStop to lock out the MMIO power limits was a good idea. 

The log file shows that when you start running Cinebench, power consumption immediately goes up to 110W and this triggers PL2 power limit throttling. Your CPU needs way more than 110W to be able to run Cinebench at full speed. Just a wild guess but maybe 160W would be more appropriate.

The problem is that the CPU cooling cannot keep up with 110W for any significant length of time. It definitely cannot keep up trying to dissipate 50% more than that. 110W is a compromise but I think it is a reasonable compromise.

After about 23 seconds the CPU heats up enough while running at 110W to trigger thermal throttling. Soon after, the CPU reduces power to the 65W PL1 value to try and keep the CPU temperature in control. On the one hand this works but only 65W is really killing maximum performance. The CPU multiplier is down to only 26 instead of over 40 the moment Cinebench first starts. Temperatures are in the mid 70°C range at 65W so I would definitely raise the 65W PL1 limit higher. It is costing you too much full load performance. Maybe your cooling can handle 80W or 90W.

It looks like the Asus Armoury Crate software you are using limits the PL1 maximum to 80W. If you need to run this Asus software for fan control then you might be limited to 80W max for PL1.

Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C so technically any temperature under that is considered to be a "safe operating temperature". If 95°C was not safe, Intel would have lowered the default thermal throttling temperature many years ago. At this point, it is totally up to you and what you feel comfortable with. Some users do not want their laptops running in the mid 90°C range for extended periods of time. Adjust the 65W limit upward until you get the performance temperature balance that is right for you.

I like seeing big Cinebench numbers so I would ditch Armoury Crate and I would use ThrottleStop to try and set PL1 to 100W and go for the moon! 

If you run Armoury Crate and ThrottleStop together at the same time, I am not sure what program will be in control of the turbo power limits. Usually ThrottleStop is in control. Open the TPL window and watch in the Turbo Power Limits section at the top to see if the real-time MSR power limits reported are consistent with the MSR power limits that you have requested in ThrottleStop.


----------



## Gerryowen (Jul 4, 2022)

i put pl1 to 80 watt on armoury crate as you said and below is screen shot.

i would like to get the most performance whilst being steady at 85 degrees max.

how do i change pl1 pl2 through throttlestop?

thankyou for the help


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2022)

Gerryowen said:


> how do i change pl1 pl2 through ThrottleStop?







The numbers at the top are the values the CPU is currently using. To request some different MSR power limits, clear the Disable Controls box and change the PL1 and PL2 power limit values. Simple stuff.

Press the Apply button after you do this and watch to see if the real-time values up at the top change. They should as long as Armoury Crate is not interfering too much with things. 

300W keeps my desktop CPU happy. Intel makes good stuff but they really need to get a grip on power consumption. Maximum performance takes a lot of watts.


----------



## Gerryowen (Jul 4, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> View attachment 253600
> 
> The numbers at the top are the values the CPU is currently using. To request some different MSR power limits, clear the Disable Controls box and change the PL1 and PL2 power limit values. Simple stuff.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I'll put it on 100 and see what temps say and get back to you thankyou. 

i put the pl1 to 100 and it seems it got too hot is there anything else i could do ? or is that it thankyou.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 4, 2022)

Your log file shows that 80W is about the max anyone would want to run your laptop at long term. Beyond that and it will be constantly thermal throttling. I guess that is why Asus limits Armoury Crate to 80W max for PL1. 

Unless you move to the Arctic or find a way to super cool your laptop, max performance will be limited.


----------



## Gerryowen (Jul 4, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your log file shows that 80W is about the max anyone would want to run your laptop at long term. Beyond that and it will be constantly thermal throttling. I guess that is why Asus limits Armoury Crate to 80W max for PL1.
> 
> Unless you move to the Arctic or find a way to super cool your laptop, max performance will be limited.


Ok thankyou for your help it's soo much better


----------



## vinchenken (Oct 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> That is good to hear. The MMIO PL1 35W limit was killing performance. Using ThrottleStop to lock out the MMIO power limits was a good idea.
> 
> The log file shows that when you start running Cinebench, power consumption immediately goes up to 110W and this triggers PL2 power limit throttling. Your CPU needs way more than 110W to be able to run Cinebench at full speed. Just a wild guess but maybe 160W would be more appropriate.
> 
> ...


I literally signed up just to thank you for this, I got a TUF F17 with the same stupid behavior, I don't know if they intended such stupidity or if it's a bug that hasn't been fixed for over 6 months.
Before the fix it was running CPU low 20W, after the fix it gets to 45-50W and even on battery power it's around 30W .
Again thank you, I would've returned this otherwise fantastic laptop if it wasn't for ThrottleStop and this post.


----------

